# Group counseling, smoking cessation



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anybody have any information on cpt code 99078 and hcpcs code 
S9453? I work for a pain management group specialty and we are interested in billing group classes for smoking cessation but not sure if Medicare pays for them.


----------

